# Cant get profiles working.



## TimAy (Sep 4, 2004)

ok im using the new AtiTool with my 9600pro. I seem to be able to get the core up to about 500 and the memory up to 340. If i load this profile on AtiTool under the 2d profile and 3d profile it seems to hold, and after ive played a game, the core and mem are still at these speeds (it warned me that the speeds might reset as my card could be locked so if doesnt look like this is the problem). But if i leave the 2d profile as the default settings and change the 3d to the oveclocked setting than it doesnt activate when i go into games and just stays on the default setting.Im checking all the speeds using rivatuner.This is really annoying. This probs doesnt make much sense! Basically, why wont my oc'd profile work!


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 4, 2004)

Make sure you have 'play sound when entering 3d mode' selected and select a .wav file to have it play. That will help with that problem sometimes.

You might also try using different versions of ATITool.

I've noticed that with older games, prior to DX9, that detection problems are the norm. So what you're experiencing may be normal depending on the game.

If all that fails, tell W1zzard exactly what games detection isn't working with so he can improve the program and manually use hotkeys to load your profile in the meantime.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 12, 2004)

this looks pretty much like the oc lock to me .. go to settings -> misc -> check the remove oc lock box and try again


----------

